# Three way valve broken / jammed?



## Timbot (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello!

I've got a one year old Gaggia classic which pulls a pretty reasonable double espresso from a double non pressurised filter basket with coffee ground by a Graef CM80.

For a while I've realised there is little / no water coming from the "dump valve pipe" when I stop the pour.

I have de-scaled my machine and all is well with that but I've never back flushed. From reading around I guess this is probably the problem. Machine only gets light use.

Is it too late to back flush with blind filter basket and head flush detergent as its jammed (you very occasionally get a dribble from the pipe) and do I need to do a manual de gunk? Or will a back flush more than likely do the trick still? I'm reluctant to do anything major as it's still within warranty. And why do Gaggia not suggest back flushing regularly?


----------



## Timbot (Jun 11, 2012)

Just to let everyone know and in case anyone has the same problem in the future...

My blind portafilter and Cafizia arrived today. After a good bit of back flushing I can confirm that the blow off pipe from the 3 way valve now has water coming out of it after a shot is pulled. Hurrah!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Interesting to know Timbot - there is a school of thought that you shouldn't backflush the Classic at all but your experience suggests it's a necessity, at least occasionally. If I'd held onto my Classic I think I'd have opted for a weekly, or perhaps fortnightly, Puly Caff backflush but would have omitted the daily one using just water.

Steve.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I do a drip of fairy liquid maybe every month, and every time I descale and remove the shower screen.

Skoosh!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're in a hard water area, you should backflush with a little descaler every 2-3 months, depending on how hard the water is.


----------



## Timbot (Jun 11, 2012)

I have seen that back flushing is not recommended for the Classic but, as mentioned above, sometimes is essential! There wasn't that much colour in the water or gunk that came out so it wasn't that bad but certainly enough to stop the valve from working. Think I'll probably back flush occasionally as it's not recommended and wasn't too gunked up! Our water isn't especially hard where we are.


----------

